# البيت المسيحي على اجزاء



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

البيت المسيحي

مقدمة 
نعيش في زمان يتميز بثورة في الاتصالات واهمها الاقمار الصناعية التي تقوم بارسال الاف البرامج التليفزيونية ومما لا شك فية ان هذة البرامج تؤثر مباشرة علي سلوكيات الانسان وبصفة خاصة علي الاسرة المسيحية حيث تشكل سلوكيات الاب والام والابناء بناء علي اختراق المواد الاعلامية للاذهان والحقيقة ان هذة الصورة بعيدة كل البعد عن واقع الحياة المسيحية التي بحسب كلمة اللة في الكتاب المقدس ومن هذا المنطلق دعونا نفهم من خلال هذة الدروس كيف تكون صور البيت المسيحي 

دور الاب 
يعتبر الزوج هو القائد الوحيد داخل الاسرة والدليل هو ما جاء في افسس5-23 لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما ان المسيح راس الكنيسة لان الرجل راس المرأة كما المسيح راس الكنيسة 
والحقيقة اننا نعيش في مجتمع يفهم دور القائد انة الشخص الذي يقوم الاخرين بخدمتة  لكن القيادة في الكتاب المقدس تعني صورة الخادم وليس التسلط فالمسيح بذل واعطى نفسة من اجل الكنيسة وبنفس الطريقة على الاب في الاسرة ان يعتني مضحيا بكل احتياجات الاولاد والزوجة فبناء اسرة متماسكة ينبغي ان يكون في اولويات الاب وليس في المسيحية ان يهمل الزوج دورة او يتركة لشخص اخر ينبغي علي الاب ان يحب اللة اولا ثم زوجتة ثم ابناءة والحب يعني ان يكون مكرس لزوجتة 100%وحبة للاطفال ان يعمل علي توفير الامان الكامل في ظل عالم شرير مع التاكيد للاطفال ان لهم مكانا في هذة الاسرة مناسبا جدا 
والقيادة الروحية للاسرة تعني الاتي 
ان يتبع الاب الله بكل قلبة ويقود الاسرة ف(يش24-15)
اما انا وبيتي فلنعبد الرب 
مسؤلية الاب في قيادة المذبح العائلي مع زوجتة والاولاد ليصلوا معا 
دور الاب في توفير المال الازم لمتطلبات الاسرة فلا تتعرض الاسرة لازمات الحياة او الاهمال عند المرض والظروف الصعبة 
دور الاب في ان يقوم بدور المرشد لاسرتة في الامور الروحية والامور الارضية واما نحن اللذين من نهار فلنصح لابسين درع الايمان والمحبة وخوذة هي رجاء الخلاص 1تي 5-8
دور الاب ان يعامل ليعامل اطفالة بعدل وليس بمحاباة على الاطلاق مبرئ المذنب ومذنب البرئ كلاهما مكرهة للرب (امثال17-15)دور الاب ليكون مصدر الحنان والتفاهم والمغفرة الرب رحيم ورؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة 
مسؤلية الاب ليشجع وليس اللوم المتكرر وراحة الاولاد كما تعلمون كيف نعظ كل واحد منكم كالاب لاولادة ونشجعكم 1تس2-11و12
مسؤلية الاب في تقديم المحبة الغير مشروطة وبدون مقابل 
وانتم ايها الاباء لا تغيظوا اولادكم بل ربوهم بتاديب الرب وانذارة اف 6-4

الجزء الثاني 
دور الام 
انتظرونا 


​


----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا يارمسيس
منتظرينك​


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)

البيت المسيحي هو أساس بناء كنيسة المسيح
موضوع راائع ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جداً نرجو ان تُكمل في مثل هذة المواضيع لأننا نحتاج لها في هذا الزمن ، موضوع رائع بوركت حبيبي


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رااااائع يا رمسيس
موضوع جمل ومهم جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداا ومهم جدا جدا
ومفيد جدا جدا جدا

ومتبعاك اكيد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا رمسيس 
اكيد كلنا استفدنا منها 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك 
متابعة اكيد*​


----------

